# ثلاثة كتب عن التآكل في محطات أنتاج ومعالجة النفط والغاز الطبيعي



## NOC_engineer (14 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هذه ثلاثة كتب عن التآكل في محطات أنتاج ومعالجة النفط والغاز الطبيعي:
Corrosion Monitoring in Oil & Gas Industry

Corrosion In Oil & Gas Industry part.1

Corrosion In Oil & Gas Industry part.2


----------



## تولين (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بمجهودك وجزاك الخير


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 فبراير 2012)

تولين قال:


> بارك الله بمجهودك وجزاك الخير



مشكورة ست تولين .. على المرور الجميل.


----------



## احسان الشبل (28 يناير 2013)

احسنت


----------



## فراس الموالي (29 مارس 2013)

للعلم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فراس الموالي (29 مارس 2013)

الرابط لالالا يعمل


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 مارس 2013)

*هذه هي الروابط الجديدة*



فراس الموالي قال:


> الرابط لالالا يعمل



أخي الكريم .. هذه هي الروابط الجديدة..
Internal Corrosion Monitoring Systems in Oil & Gas Industry

4Shared

MediaFire

Internal Corrosion Oil & Gas Industry Part.1

4Shared

MediaFire

Internal Corrosion Oil & Gas Industry Part.2

4Shared

MediaFire


----------

